# Standard of Hairdressing in Australia?



## maxytiff (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

After alot of umming and ahhing, i'm pretty sure we have made our mind up to move to Australia. I'm 25 and I am a Salon Manager, I have worked as a hairdresser for ten years and have always worked in high-class establishments with quite a prestigous clientelle (don't want that to sound big-headed). What i wanted to know is if there are any Salons in Australia that have numerous branches and are generally regarded as being 'the best' Salon. For example in the U.K. there is Toni & Guy and Headmasters, its sort of the general opinion amongst members of the public that these two Salons would be 'the' place to go to have your hair done. Does anyone know of places like this? Anywhere in Australia is okay as we are not decided on where we are going to re-locate to. I want to do as much research as possible before we sort everything out so all help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks alot.


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

There are some chain salons, but the quality of service is so inconsistant that people tend to find an individual hairdresser they like, and follow them around. with cameras. sometimes in mobs. nah not really. But they will change salons to keep a good hairdresser, and a lot of it is done through word of mouth.

Most of the best ones won't be in the chains though. Chain-salons tend to be where there are a lot of trainees, located in shopping centres. they're not very good.

If you want something upmarket you go for a individual shop/beauty/health-spa type place, like Museo in Perth... that's about the only one that springs to mind. I think often it's a hairdresser who's built up the rep and client base to get their own place.


----------



## maxytiff (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for your reply i will bare that in mind. Sounds quite similar to how it is in the U.K. although there are a few Salons that stand out above the rest, more so by reputation than anything else. I was just wondering aswell, do hairdressers practice Beauty Therapy also? 9 Times out of 10 (in the u.k) Salons will have a seperate area and seperate staff members for the Beauty department. Is this true in Australia aswell? I'm just asking because i'd like to do a Beauty Therapy course before we leave but i won't bother if i can't do both Hairdressing and Beauty Therapy within a Salon. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Megami (Nov 19, 2007)

As the previous poster said, the 'better'' salons are usually individual operations, not chains. That said, Toni & Guy have a good reputation here.

Many hairdressing salons will also have beauty services - mainly waxing and/or manicures - though usually different staff for that side of operations. Of course, if it interests you, it means another valuable skill you have to offer. 

Once you decide where to relocate to, feel free to contact me as I know a bit about salons in various capitals. Also, if I were you I would not be worried about getting a job - salons are always looking for good and experienced stylists. Bring a portfolio of your work with you if you have one, and make sure you have a few people from your past salons who are willing to act as references for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

maxytiff said:


> Thanks for your reply i will bare that in mind. Sounds quite similar to how it is in the U.K. although there are a few Salons that stand out above the rest, more so by reputation than anything else. I was just wondering aswell, do hairdressers practice Beauty Therapy also? 9 Times out of 10 (in the u.k) Salons will have a seperate area and seperate staff members for the Beauty department. Is this true in Australia aswell? I'm just asking because i'd like to do a Beauty Therapy course before we leave but i won't bother if i can't do both Hairdressing and Beauty Therapy within a Salon.
> Thanks again.


hi im a beauty therapist and i work part time in a hair and beauty Salon and mobile the rest of the time. we are moving to the sunshine coast and my friends who live there have been doing some research for me they are alway looking for good hairdressers and beauty therapist it is much easier to set up you own salon ive heard that from a few people, im will be opening up my own beauty salon first from the house then ill see were i go from there, if you enjoy beauty then do it before you go you will have no problem finding work were ever you go
good luck Niamh


----------



## maxytiff (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Megami & Baby,
Thanks for your replies. I don't have a portfolio as such Megami, as i haven't ever done or been interested in Session work but i do have a strong C.V. so that will (hopefully)work in my favour. Are you a hairdresser your self then? I'm asking because you said you knew a bit about various Salons? I didn't realise that Toni & Guy was in Australia, mind you they are EVERYWHERE so i shouldn't be surprised. A company i used to work for called Headmasters was planning on opening a Salon out there, that would be Class as they were a brilliant chain of Salons, to work for and to get your hair cut at.
I am very interested in opening up my own Salon soon Baby, and you think it would be easier there do you? Your idea of working from home first is really good. You can see how much of a healthy clientelle you can get without laying out as much expense as you would need to by opening up your own business. Does the Salon you work at now mind you working as a mobile Beautician Part-Time? I bet you can't wait to be your own boss, you could even have a Saturday off, lol?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

maxytiff said:


> Hey Megami & Baby,
> Thanks for your replies. I don't have a portfolio as such Megami, as i haven't ever done or been interested in Session work but i do have a strong C.V. so that will (hopefully)work in my favour. Are you a hairdresser your self then? I'm asking because you said you knew a bit about various Salons? I didn't realise that Toni & Guy was in Australia, mind you they are EVERYWHERE so i shouldn't be surprised. A company i used to work for called Headmasters was planning on opening a Salon out there, that would be Class as they were a brilliant chain of Salons, to work for and to get your hair cut at.
> I am very interested in opening up my own Salon soon Baby, and you think it would be easier there do you? Your idea of working from home first is really good. You can see how much of a healthy clientelle you can get without laying out as much expense as you would need to by opening up your own business. Does the Salon you work at now mind you working as a mobile Beautician Part-Time? I bet you can't wait to be your own boss, you could even have a Saturday off, lol?


im very lucky alright the salon i work for knew i was mobile when i started and it has worked out well. My husbands best friend lives in Queensland and set up his own business when my husband was over in April he looked in to it for me so yea easy enough you ring the tax office and get a and get a self employment no then contact the local council as they have to check it is all up to standard and get permission. good insurance and less start up costs than opening a big salon ill check it out more as i want to make sure that is all correct. but either way i don't think we will have a problem finding work at all. 
Niamh


----------



## abby (Sep 28, 2007)

hi , 

I am a hairdresser and will be moving to oz when my eldest finishes school.
I have decided to find a nice area to live as my priority, then find a local salon to work in .
I think a salon is only as good as the stylist , so if you are good then you will pull in the clients and keep them.
I have looked into opening my own salon and i have seen them for sale on commercial property web sites for as little as $20,000 ! so definately another option.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Abby, sounds as if there may be a market out there for mobile hairdressing, maybe you could look into that!!! Do mobile hairdressers tend to make less money?

A wee bit of advertising never hurt anybody - it may be worth a shot


----------



## abby (Sep 28, 2007)

Absolutley, I have been freelance hair dressing for 15 years in a salon and mobile. it can be just as busy in either case.
It is all about advertising... posters, door to door leaflet drops.
give reasonable slightly lower than salon prices and you can make more in a couple of days than in a week in a salon.
You will always get a job wherever you are with hairdressing , as my nan always said people will always want their hair cut.


abby


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Your nan is spot on!!
I don't doubt for a minute you will be short of work!
Good luck


----------

